
We are sorry for giving you HIV, says UK government - isomorph
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-45654783
======
jnty
Actual title of the article is "Contaminated blood scandal: We are sorry, says
government" \- the HN title "We are sorry for giving you HIV, says UK
government" is pretty gratuitously editorialised.

~~~
isomorph
Could you please say more about why you felt I had gratuitously editorialised
the title?

I have checked the definition of the word "editorialise: To present an opinion
in the guise of an objective report." \- I did not express any opinion in the
title - I simply added context for those who don't know about the so-called
"contaminated blood scandal" in the UK. Namely the three-letter detail I added
was "HIV" i.e. that the UK's government-run National Health Service infected
patients as young as 8 years old with HIV.

This change was not gratuitous as it added essential context to the story.

I have checked the Hacker News guidelines and since the article dispels myths
people have about health systems, which is an interesting area of society, I
felt it was pertinent.

